# Lightweight subversion svn



## FreeDomBSD (Apr 17, 2013)

I read about a version of subversion that didn't require as many dependencies. Unfortunately, weeks later, I can not find it again. Can anyone remind me what it is please?

Thanks guys!


----------



## kpa (Apr 17, 2013)

You probably mean net/svnup? It's not a full SVN client but only for keeping a copy of an SVN repository up to date. It does not allow any commits back to the repository.


----------



## FreeDomBSD (Apr 17, 2013)

I believe that's what I'm looking for!

Thank you!


----------

